# I don't want to get any bigger



## GuitarLord (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my first post here, so: hello!

Here is the thing:
I started going no gym year and a half ago. First year I was doing it with a trainer, and last half year I'm doing it on my own.
Split training, 3 times a week, with heavy weights helped me gain size.   I'm naturally ectomorph, so I was very thin before going to gym. My   height is 187cm, and I was 80kg (176 pounds) before going to gym, which   was pretty little. After year and a half of training I'm 90kg (200   pounds) now. I'm pretty lean, I never measured my body fat, but it's   surely pretty low, since I'm ectomorph, my 6 pack is pretty visible, and   I eat very clean foods, I'm known for eating only clean, very little   fat, only good carbs, sugar almost never, and lots of protein.

Now, I'm really happy with what I did by now, but the thing is   I want to stop progressing with my size. I don't want to get bigger   than this. I came to the point where I'm happy with my size and I don't   want to get additional size, just want to look even more lean, as much   as I can, and define my muscles even better.

I also want to point out that stopping going to gym for a while, and do   some other sports, is not a solution, since I would surely lose hard   gained muscle. I'm ectomorph, so I'm loosing muscle very easily when not   working out. So I need to keep going to gym to keep what I have...

So can anyone tell me what can I do to prevent getting bigger then I am   now, keep the size I already have, and make more muscle definition. I'm   already doing some cardio, but weight training makes me bigger and   bigger even with it.

Any recommendations, tips, links etc... would be helpful.

Thanks,
Nikola


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2011)

Stop eating as much.

Size is caused by food, not training. Without food you can't get bigger, all training does is make sure that as much of that food as possible is turned into muscle.

All you need to do is find what your maintenance level of calories is, and stick to that.

Simple as that, really.


----------



## popeyestrength (Mar 31, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Stop eating as much.
> 
> Size is caused by food, not training. Without food you can't get bigger, all training does is make sure that as much of that food as possible is turned into muscle.
> 
> ...



This. 

it really is that simple


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2011)

Alternatively you can just grow a vagina


----------



## calaja52 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Alternatively you can just grow a vagina


----------



## vannesb (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow that's tough!! Wish I had the problem!!!


----------



## control101 (Mar 31, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Alternatively you can just grow a vagina


bahaha


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

200 pounds is too big... well I better cut that arm off then.  To stay where you are you can always park your ass on a treadmill 3-5 times a week and cut cals, you will cut up and lose muscle, seems to meet your goal.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 31, 2011)

I second the vagina growth comment.


----------



## oufinny (Mar 31, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> I second the vagina growth comment.



Difference is Built or Gena can still kick his ass.


----------



## Typo (Mar 31, 2011)

Why would you want to stay the same size? 

Well just maintain your calories I guess


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2011)

Seriously though, aside from the dicking around, it's just like i said - if you get an equilibrium with your activity levels and the amount you're eating you'll stop gaining weight.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

Lol not everyone has muscular dysphormia, 200 pounds is a decent size. I don't want to be too much bigger than that either. But like gaz said, no surplus of calories no growth.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Mar 31, 2011)

Fuck all this nonsense.  Why would you wanna stop growing and getting stronger.  Dont settle for 200 natty if you still have potential to grow more naturally.  Theres nobody on this forum that dosent wish they could gain weight like you have naturally.  Settling is for the birds.


----------



## damage (Mar 31, 2011)

You have nothing to worry about. It takes hard work and dedication to get progressively bigger and stronger. IMO just with that limiting thought, you are pretty much done.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm still a good 20 pounds off my goal but I plan on getting stronger for the next 20 years. You can limit weight gain and still get stronger. I might go as high as 210-220 but I wanna see what 200 looks like before I decide that.


----------



## control101 (Apr 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I'm still a good 20 pounds off my goal but I plan on getting stronger for the next 20 years. You can limit weight gain and still get stronger. I might go as high as 210-220 but I wanna see what 200 looks like before I decide that.


lol wtf? random ass comment


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2011)

control101 said:


> lol wtf? random ass comment



Not really. WorkINProgress implied that if you stopped growing you'd stop getting stronger. ihateschoolmt obviously disagrees with this.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll PM him my regiment. Guarenteed to not get bigger or stronger. I eat like a pig and do cardio like a chick. I haven't moved a pound in 7 years.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 1, 2011)

control101 said:


> lol wtf? random ass comment


I was replying to Workinprogress comment, that was was directed at me.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 1, 2011)

Wait, you DON'T want to get any bigger? That is absurd, sir.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Not really. WorkINProgress implied that if you stopped growing you'd stop getting stronger. ihateschoolmt obviously disagrees with this.



is that possible? b/c I would be a happy man looking like GSP. By normal people, he's probably considred pretty big actually. But he isn't a big guy, he cuts down to 170lbs.

But I've seen him on youtube do chin ups with 3-45 lbs plates chained to a lifting belt. He's incredibly strong and powerful but not huge.

Obviously genetics plays a huge role in his case, but similar guys at my gym that are in front of the squat rack dead lifting 405 and look to be between 180-190 tops.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes it's possible, myofibrilliar hypertrophy increases actin and myosin contractile proteins and adds little to no size. Sacraplasmic hypertrophy increases the amount of fluid the muscle holds and can occur with little strength gain. Most people train for a bit of both. These two types of hypertrophy usually happen with a balance of both, but you can certainly train to add strength with minimal weight gain.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Yes it's possible, myofibrilliar hypertrophy increases actin and myosin contractile proteins and adds little to no size. Sacraplasmic hypertrophy increases the amount of fluid the muscle holds and can occur with little strength gain. Most people train for a bit of both. These two types of hypertrophy usually happen with a balance of both, but you can certainly train to add strength with minimal weight gain.



what exactly does this all emcompass?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you asking how to train that way? Basically if you aren't eating over maintenance calories you will not gain weight, but you can still get stronger. I will say it is easier to get stronger if you do get bigger too but you can still increase strength on a caloric defect or preferably maintenance. I would just train in the lower 1-6 rep range doing heavy compound movements, this will get you stronger the quickest. Maybe follow a power lifting program like 5/3/1 or west-side. Here's a thread with this question.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/126496-strength-training.html


----------



## Chill (Apr 6, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Wait, you DON'T want to get any bigger? That is absurd, sir.


 
No more so than this post of yours.


----------



## Marat (Apr 6, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Yes it's possible, myofibrilliar hypertrophy increases actin and myosin contractile proteins and adds little to no size. Sacraplasmic hypertrophy increases the amount of fluid the muscle holds and can occur with little strength gain. Most people train for a bit of both. These two types of hypertrophy usually happen with a balance of both, but you can certainly train to add strength with minimal weight gain.





ihateschoolmt said:


> Are you asking how to train that way? Basically if you aren't eating over maintenance calories you will not gain weight, but you can still get stronger. I will say it is easier to get stronger if you do get bigger too but you can still increase strength on a caloric defect or preferably maintenance. I would just train in the lower 1-6 rep range doing heavy compound movements, this will get you stronger the quickest. Maybe follow a power lifting program like 5/3/1 or west-side. Here's a thread with this question.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/126496-strength-training.html



+1

Very well said.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Chill said:


> No more so than this post of yours.


 
Why don't you go dig a hole? I'm gonna go get me another beer.


----------



## Built (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Alternatively you can just grow a vagina


Right. Because women can't gain weight. Of course we can't. 




ihateschoolmt said:


> I'm still a good 20 pounds off my goal but I plan on getting stronger for the next 20 years. You can limit weight gain and still get stronger. I might go as high as 210-220 but I wanna see what 200 looks like before I decide that.


You can indeed get stronger without getting bigger. In addition to your excellent points about different types of hypertrophy, CNS efficiency also plays a part. Case in point: novice lifters make rapid gains in strength in the first weeks and months of lifting. Note that not one of them becomes jacked before making these gains. 

PS we all want something from this sport. For some, it's teh ultimate hyoogeness. For others, it's symmetry and proportion. (For me, it's to hang around with hot-looking men, but I'm a pig.)


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

Built said:


> Right. Because women can't gain weight. Of course we can't.



Oh you absolutely can, it's just - like this guy - most of you for some reason don't want to.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Fuck this. Bigger is better.

Of course, Gaz has it right. Find maintenance calories and form a diet around that. 

Vagina growth will follow...but why the hell anyone wants to be the same size is beyond me. I want to get to 260 in due time at a current weight of 244.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

My goal, if I can call it that is to be shreaded down more like Pitt in fight club than to be like some of the big boys out there. I weigh 170 and would like to wiegh 160 with minimal gut fat which is really where my problem lies. The one part of my body that I truely hate, but at 52 and livin with the inner demons, I don't know if I will ever see My abs again.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Brad Pitt is a bitch cunt.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> Brad Pitt is a bitch cunt.





I really don't get why he is a role model, physique-wise.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

and I dont get how fucking Hollister stays in business. Those clothes,  like Brad are built for fags.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

I knew I would get a back handed flame for that. I wasn't saying I wanted to be Pitt, I was saying That in my mind I want to shread down and not bulk up. I don't have the genetics or will power to get big. Yep a life long not big. Its my fate in life.

Yes Pitt is a cunt, and holister blows.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I knew I would get a back handed flame for that. I wasn't saying I wanted to be Pitt, I was saying That in my mind I want to shread down and not bulk up. I don't have the genetics or will power to get big. Yep a life long not big. Its my fate in life.
> 
> Yes Pitt is a cunt, and holister blows.



We're not flaming you. We just want to tear Brad's head off and shit down his throat in the hopes that he might gain some weight. 

It has nothing to do with you.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Bro


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I knew I would get a back handed flame for that. I wasn't saying I wanted to be Pitt, I was saying That in my mind I want to shread down and not bulk up. I don't have the genetics or will power to get big. Yep a life long not big. Its my fate in life.
> 
> Yes Pitt is a cunt, and holister blows.



Not a flame, everybody has their own goals. It just seems that the proportion of people who want a body like his is huge for how totally not amazing it is.

I mean, i know this is an extreme example because he's one of the best bodybuilders ever, but Frank Zane competed at between 175-185lbs bodyweight during his career.

I weigh 200lbs at about 17% bodyfat right now. If i went on a cut and dropped a shitload of bodyfat, i would end up at about 175lbs cut to shit. Brad probably weighed about 160lbs in fight club at a similar, if not higher bodyfat than after that theoretical cut i went on.

Thats a difference of 20lbs lean mass. Thats attainable in about a year. All you'd need to do is increase your calories about 300 above maintenance per day and do a good volume program.

Add some time in for the cut afterwards, and a little extra to be safe, and you're looking at 18 months to get a physique that pisses over Brad's disproportionate chest, shoulders, and guns.

Like i said, not flaming or even suggesting you can build a body like Frank Zane this easily, or even that you'd want to, but just saying: *aim higher*.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2011)

Don't want to get any bigger?? Can someone please explain this to me??

I'm 285 now on my way to 300-315, and many days feel small. Size buddy, size!!


----------



## Phineas (Apr 7, 2011)

It's always about abs, chest, arms, shoulders, and traps. At least as viewed from the front. Front viewed upper body.

Few men seem to care about having a thick back or, best of all, dense legs. They all stick to their pec decs and preacher curls supersetted with ignorant bullshit. Nobody wants to get under a barbell and squat some heavy weight.

Even though I'm not as big a fan of bodybuilding as I used to be, mainly because of how they train and rely on supplements, drugs, and extreme unnatural methods to achieve their looks, there are still some bodybuilders I respect for breaking from the rest of the IFBB pack (and the many non-pros who train the same). Guys like Jonnie Jackson (who is actually a powerlifter, as well) and Ronnie Coleman. They deadlift, they squat, they row. And they do really heavy lifting. There are some videos of jonnie and ronnie deadlifting I think around 800 for 2 reps. 

As Ronnie put so well, "everybody wanna be a bodybuilder, but nobody wanna lift no heavy ass weight!"

On a side note, there's another hilarious video with Ronnie where they interview him about how he pulled in his waist for the 2005 Olympia, after officials announced a new mandate for smaller, less bloated waists. This is almost word for word..I remember the funny parts...

Ronnie: "Well, I ate less...I ate less....food....fo' instance, before I'd eat fourteen ounces chicken......I'd eat like....tteeeennnn....twelve....."

Interviewer: "So you didn't get as heavy in the off season?

Ronnie: "haha, no I got as big, I just ate less...food"

lol, oh man, priceless.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

The only issue with getting big is that my fucking suits dont fit anymore and jeans that are cut for mere mortals suck. I cant fucking believe I have so many issues with buying simple jeans! 
And I totally agree with Anabolic. Size motherfuckers. SIZE.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> The only issue with getting big is that my fucking suits dont fit anymore and jeans that are cut for mere mortals suck. I cant fucking believe I have so many issues with buying simple jeans!
> And I totally agree with Anabolic. Size motherfuckers. SIZE.


 
I have to buy pants at the Big and Tall stores and them have them tailored, which sucks. I can buy 3xl shirts off the rack at most places but not pants. Even relaxed fit jeans are too small in the thighs and ass.

My girl laughs everytime we go shopping, she will find something nice and say "this will look good on you", hold it up, frown a bit and say "do they have a big and fat department here?"


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not as big as you guys, but i feel your pain. Trousers for me are loose on the waist and tight on the leg. I have to buy two sizes up to get them over my legs and ass, and wear a belt to get the waist right.

FUCKING SQUATS!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I'm not as big as you guys, but i feel your pain. Trousers for me are loose on the waist and tight on the leg. I have to buy two sizes up to get them over my legs and ass, and wear a belt to get the waist right.
> 
> FUCKING SQUATS!!


 
Yep, you know it sucks. 

Well, going to the gym now, LEG DAY!! Squats are second up, them maybe off to buy some pants!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 7, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> I'd like to see some pics of this insane muscle growth you claim to have.


He said he's 200 pounds and like 6'3 what are you talking about?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Not a flame, everybody has their own goals. It just seems that the proportion of people who want a body like his is huge for how totally not amazing it is.
> 
> I mean, i know this is an extreme example because he's one of the best bodybuilders ever, but Frank Zane competed at between 175-185lbs bodyweight during his career.
> 
> ...



Thanks Gaz, About three months ago I read  Builts getting started and why daredevils are shreaded and started make changes to my workouts. I have been doing more leg work and chest work. I know its doing something because my friends fuck with me in the gym saying I'm getting fat. I do alot of cardio because I have a shit diet. My next goal is to try to get that under control. I also started taking bcaa's pre and post workout for the first time ever. So in reality I am trying gain muscle, get shreaded while I do alot of cardio and have a shit diet. You don't have to say it, I know I'm a half a retard. But I think after reading Builts blogs I'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

Best piece of advice i can give you is don't worry about getting fat. Your friends can do all the "clean bulking" and fasted cardio and ab training - you go eat like a horse, work up to a 2x bodyweight squat, and be twice as big as them in a years time.

Nobody will notice the extra 5% bodyfat you've put on, least of all you. Trust me.

Check this out:







You think getting fat for a while did this guy any harm?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I'm not as big as you guys, but i feel your pain. *Trousers* for me are loose on the waist and tight on the leg. I have to buy two sizes up to get them over my legs and ass, and wear a belt to get the waist right.
> 
> FUCKING SQUATS!!



did he just say "trousers" what the hell are trousers??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Best piece of advice i can give you is don't worry about getting fat. Your friends can do all the "clean bulking" and fasted cardio and ab training - you go eat like a horse, work up to a 2x bodyweight squat, and be twice as big as them in a years time.
> 
> Nobody will notice the extra 5% bodyfat you've put on, least of all you. Trust me.
> 
> ...



It don't even look like the same guy..It took a while to get used to useing the squat rack for squats and not curls.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> did he just say "trousers" what the hell are trousers??



Oh don't start this again, Uncle Sam.

Trousers, not "pants", are the things you wear on your legs. I know this because my ancestors invented the ENGLISH LANGUAGE. Do not insult the Queen with your colonial ramblings.

Now begone, it's time for a cup of earl grey and a scone.


----------



## CG (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Oh don't start this again, Uncle Sam.
> 
> Trousers, not "pants", are the things you wear on your legs. I know this because my ancestors invented the ENGLISH LANGUAGE. Do not insult the Queen with your colonial ramblings.
> 
> Now begone, it's time for a cup of earl grey and a scone.



Funny, all I hear is "ooh I can't wait for the royal wedding, the lads and I are going to cry all day and sip both high and low tea while dreaming about being whisked away by a prince... God save the queen!" And all that shit

Lol
Don't mess with the colonies 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 7, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Funny, all I hear is "ooh I can't wait for the royal wedding, the lads and I are going to cry all day and sip both high and low tea while dreaming about being whisked away by a prince... God save the queen!" And all that shit
> 
> Lol
> Don't mess with the colonies
> ...



I'm just fucking with Jugg, i'm not even English, haha!

My native tongue sounds like an Elf from Lord of the Rings after a bad stroke.


----------



## CG (Apr 7, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> I'm just fucking with Jugg, i'm not even English, haha!
> 
> My native tongue sounds like an Elf from Lord of the Rings after a bad stroke.



LOL just bustin your balls bro...

If memory serves me right, you're Welsh, no?

If so,  your explanation of your accent is spot on, Scots are 2x worse tho LOL. 

My aunt married a Welshman. She regrets it to this day lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

what the fuck is a scone?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Welsh isn't that grape jelly?


----------



## Chill (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> fuck this. Bigger is better.


 

lmao.


----------



## CG (Apr 7, 2011)

juggernaut said:


> what the fuck is a scone?


delicious proof the engilsh cant bake that well




juggernaut said:


> welsh isn't that grape jelly?



welch's is the jelly lol


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 7, 2011)

Death by Zeppoles.


----------

